# do M3's come in automatic



## JoN6758 (Jun 12, 2002)

hey i was just wondering if M3's come in automatic or only stick?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

yes, both the E36 M3/4 and the E46 M3 are available with automatic transmissions.


----------



## JoN6758 (Jun 12, 2002)

*thanks*

do u also know how much slower it is in automatic....like to 60?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *yes, both the E36 M3/4 and the E46 M3 are available with automatic transmissions. *


E46 M3 is not

At some point, all E36 M3 body styles were offered in auto


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> E46 M3 is not
> 
> At some point, all E36 M3 body styles were offered in auto *


The E46 automatic is called "SMG".


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> The E46 automatic is called "SMG".  *


SMG IS NOT AN AUTOMATIC


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> SMG IS NOT AN AUTOMATIC  *


Someone who does not know how to drive a stick will have NO problems driving an E46 M3 with SMGII. Nothing to learn, no damage to the internals.

I think that's probably what he needed to know.

:flipoff:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> Someone who does not know how to drive a stick will have NO problems driving an E46 M3 with SMGII. Nothing to learn, no damage to the internals.
> 
> ...


That doesn't make it an automatic 

Automatics are not manuals with computer controlled clutches, they don't shift in 0.08 seconds on driver demand or blip the throttle when decelerating :thumb:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> SMG IS NOT AN AUTOMATIC  *


manual w/o clutch pedal that is


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> manual w/o clutch pedal that is  *


I'll take that :thumb:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> That doesn't make it an automatic
> 
> Automatics are not manuals with computer controlled clutches, they don't shift in 0.08 seconds on driver demand or blip the throttle when decelerating :thumb: *


But Nate, that is only when you are in S6 mode!

When you are in A mode, the car does EVERYTHING for you....

*AUTOMATICALLY!!!!*


----------



## JoN6758 (Jun 12, 2002)

so does it come in automatic...or is that smg thing the same as automatic?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JoN6758 said:


> *so does it come in automatic...or is that smg thing the same as automatic? *


SMG has 2 modes: Austomatic (A) and Sequential (S). In either mode, their is no clutch pedal. If you have never driven a stick before, you will still be able to drive and SMG-equipped M3 with no troubles.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> But Nate, that is only when you are in S6 mode!
> 
> ...


It will blip the trottle in any mode...

Automatics have torque converters, creep, and are not based on manual transmissions

SMG is NOT AN AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION. Remember SMG 1 was offerend on the E36 M3 at the same time automatics were, it wasn't called automatic stage 2 or something.

SMG is manual based, with computer controlled shifts, it is not a fancy auto. SMG shifts faster and perfectly, I can't, nor can professional race drivers. It is the superior transmission.

Fine, don't call it manual, but it isn't an automatic.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

So explain what 'A' mode stands for 

(Nate--you know that I know all there is to know about SMG II. Why so sensitive about it?)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

And I still think my point is valid. His question belied the fact that he doesn't know how to drive a stick shift. He will have no troubles driving an M3 with SMG.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *So explain what 'A' mode stands for
> 
> (Nate--you know that I know all there is to know about SMG II. Why so sensitive about it?)
> *


If you can call it an automatic because it has A mode, why can't it be called a Manual because it has a manual mode?










It isn't an automatic :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> It will blip the trottle in any mode...
> *


I was referring to the 80ms shifts.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I agree with Nate; SMG is about as Automatic as hamburger is a pork chop. They're both meat, they both taste good but they're from 2 different animals and are made differently.

SMG can operate automatically but is NOT AN AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> If you can call it an automatic because it has A mode, why can't it be called a Manual because it has a manual mode?
> 
> ...


There is no manual mode.

(S=sequential)

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------

